
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Enters Its Feature Freeze – Phoronix - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-18.04-Feature-Freeze
======
rhinoceraptor
I'm hoping they can get a Gnome environment with high DPI support that isn't
ridiculously crash prone...

With my Arch install with a basically stock Gnome configuration (and Linux LTS
and Nvidia LTS drivers), I have two 4k 28" monitors which means I need
fractional scaling. So I have to make some X11 config file for that, which
works, except that gnome-session core dumps any time the screen is locked.

And of course, that means all my apps are closed which is incredibly annoying.
Gnome 3 used to be pretty reliable, it seems to have taken a nose dive in
reliability recently.

I'm at the point now where instead of rebooting into Windows to do something I
can only do on Windows, I'm rebooting into Linux to do what I can only do on
Linux.

~~~
fgonzag
Have you tried the Windows Subsystem for Linux? I've found it to be great.
Since I basically use Linux for either python development or server
administration, a full linux shell is basically all I need to fulfill my linux
needs.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
It’s what I use at work, but I’m not super happy with it. It seems to crash
quite a bit unless you work exclusively in the Linux filesystem. So you lose a
lot of the advantages of having a native Unix desktop.

